# Leak in upper corner of tank



## huston33 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a 125 gal oceanic tank thats a little over a year old. In the last couple of weeks i have noticed a small leak in the upper corner. At first if i didnt fill the tank to the very top it was fine but now it seems to be getting worse. Is there a way of fixing this with out taking everything out of the tank? If not anyone have a link i can go to on how to repair it?


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I would think you should be able to drain the tank low enough to reseal it with silicone. Just be sure to let the silicone completely cure before refilling.


----------



## huston33 (Jan 20, 2007)

To reseal it do i need to take out the old silicone? If so should I just scrape out to where the leak is or the whole corner?


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I would remove any loose silicone if any and then reseal over any remaining. Feather the new silicone into th old to get a good overlap. Also try using some masking tape on the glass to make a clean edge so it doesn't get all sloppy. I've done this to old tanks and ended up with a "factory smooth" seal.


----------

